# Current Listening Vol IV



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to medieval ancient lore's, whit* Guillaume de Machaut*: Songs of le voir dit (on hyperion) and_ Marcel Pérês_ version of messe de notre-dame quite interresting mastery of this mass, i was in potatos when i said his version was drab a bit i hade another version in mind.My excuses mister distinguished Marcel Pérês...


----------

